# No outside food or beverages at the pool. [Hyatt Coconut Planation]



## mdurette (Apr 22, 2019)

I don't think I have ever seen this (or noticed it) at any other timeshare resort.   Near all the entrances to the pool area was a sign of pool rules.    The first rule..."no outside food or beverages."

Basically buy our stuff or go eat outside of the pool area.

I didn't see it enforced, but I also didn't see anyone obviously breaking that rule either.   Plenty of travel mugs that people were drinking from and only a rare sighting of a beer can.  Not even a box of crackers or bag of chips were out in the open.

Something unique to this place or have I just been missing it.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 22, 2019)

Where are you? 
What resort.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 22, 2019)

Other than a bottle of water, I don't see any need for food/beverages poolside.  Come, swim, build up an appetite then return to the villa for a good lunch.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 22, 2019)

mdurette said:


> I don't think I have ever seen this (or noticed it) at any other timeshare resort.   Near all the entrances to the pool area was a sign of pool rules.    The first rule..."no outside food or beverages."
> 
> Basically buy our stuff or go eat outside of the pool area.
> 
> ...




There are signs up at our pool at West Hill at Smugglers Notch that say "No Eating or Drinking at The Pool Area". Never bothered me because I don't eat or drink at the pool. There is an adjoining area with picnic tables and barbecues for people who want to eat. There is no where to purchase food there either.
That is only at the Mountainside Pool area, which is a "public" pool.

That said, most people ignore it and I don't care (except for the smoking). The only time it bothers me is if people do not clean up after themselves and allow their kids to drop snacks and so forth around the pool area. Or spill something and don't clean it up or leave bottles around. The resort even removed the garbage container from the pool area which I think was a stupid idea.

People are on vacation and it is natural to want to take some drinks and food to the pool especially if you will be there a long time. I see some people bringing beer or wine coolers also.  I usually will go back to my unit across the way if I want lunch or whatever. And- yes- I leave my towel and things on the chaise lounge. LOL!


----------



## mdurette (Apr 22, 2019)

The resort is Hyatt Coconut Planation.   Thinking more about it, I think the reason I found it odd....it is more like an outdoor complex, multiple pools, many loungers, tables/chairs, games, etc.   A place that guests would go to and spend a good portion of their day (not unlike a day at the beach).   And it is not no food/drink period....it is no *outside* food/drink.  They had staff walking the grounds taking food/drink orders.  

If it was just a small resort and the pool area was a couple hour visit - then I wouldn't even think about a "picnic lunch" from the room.   But, in places with this type of atmosphere where the outdoor/pool itself can be the destination for the day, I found it strange they would allow me to back a small bag with snacks, drink, salad from the room.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 22, 2019)

I know the pool at the HGVC Elara in Vegas has the same rule and enforces it.  Same goes with the Vidanta resorts in Mexico.  It may not be too common, but tends to be more common at the larger timeshare chains.

Kurt


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 22, 2019)

I know at Massanutten, they do it even at the pools that don't sell anything- water in non glass containers are the only thing permitted.  Keeps the area more free from messes and bees even if the leftovers all make it to the trash can.

I always assumed at resorts like Sheraton Broadway Plantation it was to keep down the competition for their bars and snack shacks.  

In either case if you are discrete with drinks in plastic or metal nondescript bottles/thermos types and don't make a mess or clean up if you do then you will be left alone.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 22, 2019)

I, personally, would be annoyed about that.  I like to take a snack or sandwich in my beach bag.  People spend enough on vacations without being coerrced to buy poolside food.  Yes, I know I could back to my room but that should be an option, not a requirement.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 22, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> I know the pool at the HGVC Elara in Vegas has the same rule and enforces it.  Same goes with the Vidanta resorts in Mexico.  It may not be too common, but tends to be more common at the larger timeshare chains.
> 
> Kurt




Elara has all kinds of food and drink FOR SALE by the pool, they just want you to buy it from them.  That is the only reason they have that restriction.  That is usually the only time I see a restriction.  Elara was having a huge issue with people bringing their own alcohol down to the pool.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 22, 2019)

mdurette said:


> I don't think I have ever seen this (or noticed it) at any other timeshare resort.   Near all the entrances to the pool area was a sign of pool rules.    The first rule..."no outside food or beverages."
> 
> Basically buy our stuff or go eat outside of the pool area.
> 
> ...



That just seems wrong to me at a timeshare. I could more understand it at a hotel. In either case big bag to hold snacks discretely would go down to the pool with me. Just like going to the movie theater.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 22, 2019)

The only thing I could see would be as way to control the consumption of alcohol (and make a profit). A general prohibition would make it easier to shut down a rowdy party.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 22, 2019)

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch has the same restriction. They also have wait staff walking around selling overpriced food and drinks. This is just a profit center for the property. If it were a hotel, well, it's their property, they make the rules. However, a timeshare is owned by the users. I own in Hyatt, not Wild Oaks... If I did own there, I would bring what ever I want in (not glass), and tell them in the nicest way possible to go away. Tough to tell an owner that they cannot use their property.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe people bringing their own food were leaving a mess?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 22, 2019)

I have 2 children that are Type 1 Diabetics and I had to bring juice boxs and glucose tabs with us in case the kids ever got low. 

I’ve never had a problem except once at Kalkeri Water Park and when a young attendant told my father that my son could not drink his juice box as he was getting very low and we were telling our son to drink to bring his sugar up and my father insisted that we would obey their rule but an attendant would need to remain at our table for the duration of our visit and be available to quickly get juice if one of the kids got low. After an hour of that kid sitting with us. He brought over 10 juice boxes and told us he had better things to do.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2019)

DrQ said:


> The only thing I could see would be as way to control the consumption of alcohol (and make a profit). A general prohibition would make it easier to shut down a rowdy party.


Yeah, this is their out.  Same rules exist at golf courses, and they can claim, perhaps justifiably, that they can "control", or at least monitor, alcohol consumption that way.  

Nevertheless, I usually keep a bottle of "aiming fluid" in my golf bag.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (Apr 22, 2019)

Sapper said:


> This is just a profit center for the property



While I too make this comment, I'm not sure it is really accurate. I'm willing to bet in many locations, they are lucky to break even.  

I find as I age and my wallet 'loosens up' a bit, if the food is passable I try to patronize the on-site food at properties I own as I believe there is real value to having a bar/eatery on-site.  Sadly, it's not always passable, and watered down fountain soft drinks are a non-starter.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 22, 2019)

DrQ said:


> The only thing I could see would be as way to control the consumption of alcohol



Sometimes it's due to the liquor laws.  At a club I belong to at a local lake, we can take alcohol to the boat docks, but never around the pool or clubhouse as that would violate their liquor license.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 22, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Sometimes it's due to the liquor laws.  At a club I belong to at a local lake, we can take alcohol to the boat docks, but never around the pool or clubhouse as that would violate their liquor license.



This makes sense regarding alcoholic beverages, and if they told me that, I’d go with it. Unfortunately, when they go on to tell me that I need to buy a $15 burger and $5 coke instead of consuming some fruit and the sugar free lemonade I brought from the room... that’s the point where I would become frustrated.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 22, 2019)

I also understand liquor law issues but I agree with you, having a non alcoholic fruit drink by the pool should be A Ok. Sigh, sounds like another money grab.  I would just go somewhere else in the future. If you like the area, surely there are good accommodations nearby. If you own the timeshare, time to question the Board on this decision and place the week up for sale.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch has the same restriction. They also have wait staff walking around selling overpriced food and drinks. This is just a profit center for the property. If it were a hotel, well, it's their property, they make the rules. However, a timeshare is owned by the users. I own in Hyatt, not Wild Oaks... If I did own there, I would bring what ever I want in (not glass), and tell them in the nicest way possible to go away. Tough to tell an owner that they cannot use their property.


Haha, I will try that in June.  There will be 35 of us at HWOR, 20 are ten and under.  They enforce their no food/drink rule at the pools and the lazy river.  I wonder what they would say when told “I’m a deeded owner, and not a guest.  I will abide by this rule every week of the year except week 23, which I own.”
Will report back!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2019)

What if they don't have what you drink?  I drink diet peach tea, usually Lipton in the liter bottles.  I am not going to bring anything with alcohol.  I drink that and bottled water.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 23, 2019)

I have seen families with snacks by the pool and none has said anything that I have noticed. It is  annoying when kids sit Iin the hot tub with bags of chips and snacks and drop crumbs in the water..That I can see restricting . When we have my granddaughter we always pack her favorite snacks. I cant see them enforcing that if guests are respectful.


----------



## bdh (Apr 23, 2019)

Def a resort specific rule in the Hyatt world. 

I could see and would not argue with it as someone exchanging into the property it at the twins of Coconut and Wild Oak as both properties have on going property development under the control of Hyatt and have a food service operation that serves the pool areas.

I'd be hotter than a $2 pistol if they tried that at a property like Sunset Harbor.  There's no food service operation there and the property was sold out a long time ago and is under the control of the HOA in lieu of Hyatt.  

I'm in dagger1's camp with "I'm an owner using my deeded week - I'll bring the food and beverage of my choice to the lazy river/pool."


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Sometimes it's due to the liquor laws.  At a club I belong to at a local lake, we can take alcohol to the boat docks, but never around the pool or clubhouse as that would violate their liquor license.



I've seen posted notices poolside at a few Marriott timeshares (and hotels) that you can't bring your own liquor. At my resorts the annual newsletters say this is the reason, that it would put their liquor licenses in jeopardy.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 23, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Haha, I will try that in June.  There will be 35 of us at HWOR, 20 are ten and under.  They enforce their no food/drink rule at the pools and the lazy river.  I wonder what they would say when told “I’m a deeded owner, and not a guest.  I will abide by this rule every week of the year except week 23, which I own.”
> Will report back!



If they try to give you a problem about it, ask them to show you in the Hyatt rules where they can specifically restrict the source what an owner consumes. They are not really restricting what you consume, as they want to sell it to you, so it’s the source of that item, not the item.


----------



## Bob B (Apr 23, 2019)

I have no problem with a "no outside liquor" rule but if anyone stops me from bringing my coffee out to the pool, well, that will probably be the first time I get arrested.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 23, 2019)

The "mess" concept doesn't make sense.     Guests can easily be as sloppy with their food/drink as the resorts.     It has to be a $$ thing.   

I have been to plenty of Marriotts and a few Hyatts (including Wild Oak) and just don't recall the signage stating no outside food.     But, then again it is possible I never noticed it.    

In the end....Hyatts are incredible resorts and I will obey their rules or hide my box of crackers within the plush pool towels


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 23, 2019)

They even include bottled water as an outside beverage at some golf courses.
I mentioned that I didn’t think people in the pool should be drinking beverages in the pool and got blasted for myopinion


----------



## heathpack (Apr 23, 2019)

Personally I think having rules regarding the public spaces at a resort is very reasonable.

Yeah I’d rather bring my own cocktails or snacks down to the pool.  In the same way I suppose that the seven year old kid with floaties wants to swim laps in the hot tub.  

Maybe piles of lunch meat and chip wrappers and open jars of mayo are not exactly the poolside vibe the resort is going for.  It’s hard to police the wide variety of human behavior.  Better to just say “none” and let the discrete people do their thing than to try to explain what’s wrong with bringing the mini keg and red solo cups.

Sometimes just (mostly) following the rules is better for everybody.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 23, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I mentioned that I didn’t think people in the pool should be drinking beverages in the pool



My wife joked that the water always seemed to be warmer around the seats at the pool bar!


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 23, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I have seen families with snacks by the pool and none has said anything that I have noticed. It is  annoying when kids sit Iin the hot tub with bags of chips and snacks and drop crumbs in the water..That I can see restricting . When we have my granddaughter we always pack her favorite snacks. I cant see them enforcing that if guests are respectful.


Kids should not be in a hot tub under any circumstances let alone eating food in there (!)


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 24, 2019)

Large water parks in Wisconsin Dells prohibit outside food and beverages, they do allow one bottle of water at some.  This includes places like the Wilderness and Kalahari with people staying onsite.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 24, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> I've seen posted notices poolside at a few Marriott timeshares (and hotels) that you can't bring your own liquor. At my resorts the annual newsletters say this is the reason, that it would put their liquor licenses in jeopardy.


. 

We stayed at Marriott Beach Place several years ago and I'm almost positive they had a similar sign posted there. I can't remember if it included outside food as well but I think it did. I just assumed it was because they had a poolside snackbar and didn't want to lose sales. Didn't look like anyone was too worried about that rule, lots of people(including us) brought their own Yetis.


----------



## AJCts411 (Apr 24, 2019)

If I were an owner, one that I pay the maintenance fees at, I would simply say, I own this for a week, go get the manger.  This is my residence.  Now I would use common sense, that is no glass poolside, clean up and all of that.  
For the other "rule breakers" mangement should not restrict MY rights for the sake of a few "ME" people. Even though it might be much harder, fix that problem, don;t go the easy route and force your easy street solution on me. I ask would a rule no beverages in glass containers and or no cooking in your unit be OK, next?

I would prefer a special designated area.  Signage that states...If you use this designated OWNERS area, you will not be sold any inside food or beverages.


----------



## Bob B (Apr 24, 2019)

So you build resorts with kitchens in the units and then ban people from bringing things from their kitchens? Moronic.


----------



## Creekway6 (Apr 26, 2019)

We have seen the same thing at WOR.  It's clearly a profit center -- and not a hygiene based rule -- as they will gladly let you float around their lazy river with beer in hand.  The signs only appeared in the last couple of years.  My approach is simple -- they use nondescript clear plastic 10 ounce cups with lids.  So, I have a pack of those to go with my beverages of choice that we bring from the room, thank you very much.  As for food, we tend to eat in the room, but will take light snacks with us to the pool and have never had an issue.  We'd happily buy more food from the pool side service -- DW loves to spend the entire day at the pool -- but (a) the quality of food at WOR is terrible and (b) it's overpriced.


----------



## northjerseyjim (May 29, 2019)

Easy Solution at HRC Coconut Plantation:   The store by the pool sells empty/new Star Bucks coffee cups.  Loads of them at the pool

when we were there in late April.  When you go home, clean and repack for next trip.


----------



## dagger1 (May 29, 2019)

FYI everyone, I received a call on my cellphone from a very nice young man with Marriott/Hyatt.  He said they read posts on TUG and Facebook.  He explained their reasons for the “no food/drinks/yetis/coolers” and was very concerned that we have a great time on our upcoming visits.  Nice young man.
What is strange is how he knew my name and got my cellphone number.  He specifically referenced my previous post on this thread...


----------



## Sapper (May 29, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> FYI everyone, I received a call on my cellphone from a very nice young man with Marriott/Hyatt.  He said they read posts on TUG and Facebook.  He explained their reasons for the “no food/drinks/yetis/coolers” and was very concerned that we have a great time on our upcoming visits.  Nice young man.
> What is strange is how he knew my name and got my cellphone number.  He specifically referenced my previous post on this thread...



I suppose it's possible they looked for the largest party in June with a week 23 ownership and your name poped up.  You referenced these points in your other post in this thread. 

What was the reason for the "no food/drinks etc"?


----------



## dagger1 (May 29, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I suppose it's possible they looked for the largest party in June with a week 23 ownership and your name poped up.  You referenced these points in your other post in this thread.
> 
> What was the reason for the "no food/drinks etc"?


Haha exactly, maybe I should have read my post!!!  That would definitely explain it!!  He said there was no issue with food/drink for toddlers and infants and children, but the main issue is with alcohol.  Apparently the Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission has some stringent rules.  Most (if not all) bars in Texas do not let you BYOB (or in my case BYOGlenlivet), not just because of profit loss but also the liquor laws.


----------



## rapmarks (May 29, 2019)

So you are not at the Hyatt coconut plantation ?


----------



## Pathways (May 29, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Apparently the Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission has some stringent rules.



With my family at WOR last weekend. Outside JB's was a big poster showing a guy in a yellow shirt - said if if you see this guy in the pool area, check for 'smuggled Glenlivit!



Just Kidding!!

BYW, we ate numerous meals at JB's (They smoke their own meats) Prices reasonable and all the food was good to great.


----------



## dagger1 (May 29, 2019)

Pathways said:


> With my family at WOR last weekend. Outside JB's was a big poster showing a guy in a yellow shirt - said if if you see this guy in the pool area, check for 'smuggled Glenlivit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will be seeing that guy in yellow with a tumbler of good single malt very soon!!  I agree completely about JB’s, the food has always been great and prices reasonable.  But anything seems great when we can get away from eighteen kids twelve and under (my wife and I abandon our kids, nieces and nephews and their kids and JB’s is a goto place for us!). And one day we (my wife, sister and cousin and husband) completely abandon HWOR and spend the entire day in Gruene at the Hoity Toit, Gruene Hall and Pat’s with a sidetrip to Luckenbach.  No kids that WHOLE DAY!!!


----------



## dagger1 (May 29, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> So you are not at the Hyatt coconut plantation ?


No, we’ve never been there.  We will be at HWOR for our annual summer kick off family chaos event.


----------



## Sapper (May 29, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Haha exactly, maybe I should have read my post!!!  That would definitely explain it!!  He said there was no issue with food/drink for toddlers and infants and children, but the main issue is with alcohol.  Apparently the Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission has some stringent rules.  Most (if not all) bars in Texas do not let you BYOB (or in my case BYOGlenlivet), not just because of profit loss but also the liquor laws.



It was nice of him to call, but I don't buy his story completely. The TABC part, sure, no outside alcohol. Ok, I agree with that. However, if you bring in a diet soda and a burger (both things they sell with a healthy profit margin), are they going to complain?  They are not alcohol, so TABC would not care (I can't see you messing up a nice Glenlivet by spiking a diet soda with it).


----------



## Sapper (May 29, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> ...eighteen kids twelve and under...



Holy cow Batman, hopefully they say "let that guy in the yellow shirt do whatever he wants, he has 18 kids under 12 years old with him... In fact, go offer him a nice Glen on the rocks!"


----------



## dagger1 (May 30, 2019)

Sapper said:


> It was nice of him to call, but I don't buy his story completely. The TABC part, sure, no outside alcohol. Ok, I agree with that. However, if you bring in a diet soda and a burger (both things they sell with a healthy profit margin), are they going to complain?  They are not alcohol, so TABC would not care (I can't see you messing up a nice Glenlivet by spiking a diet soda with it).


You are right..  I’m sure there’s a component of not competing with their restaurant/bar service.  For us, it seems reasonably priced and is pretty good.  I was glad to be informed about the toddlers, we have 16 seven and under.  We always end up with a huge Camp Armadillo bill!!!


----------



## dagger1 (May 30, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Holy cow Batman, hopefully they say "let that guy in the yellow shirt do whatever he wants, he has 18 kids under 12 years old with him... In fact, go offer him a nice Glen on the rocks!"


Considering the “coin” we leave there every June, I would think at least a double!!!!


----------



## AJCts411 (May 30, 2019)

Just curious about the TABC, you pay "local taxes" in your maintenance fees, so are you not in your residence when you are there?  And certain liquor laws not applicable.


----------



## Pathways (May 30, 2019)

AJCts411 said:


> Just curious about the TABC, you pay "local taxes" in your maintenance fees, so are you not in your residence when you are there?  And certain liquor laws not applicable.



There is no issue when you are in your unit.  Typical liquor laws only affect the physical area around where a liquor license exists.  If there is no restaurant/pool bar etc, there would be no need for a liquor license.  Then there would be no issue having alcohol anywhere. (at least based on the ABC laws)


----------



## Sapper (May 30, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> You are right..  I’m sure there’s a component of not competing with their restaurant/bar service.  For us, it seems reasonably priced and is pretty good.  I was glad to be informed about the toddlers, we have 16 seven and under.  We always end up with a huge Camp Armadillo bill!!!



Whoever came up with Camp Armadillo deserves a beer.


----------



## dagger1 (May 30, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Whoever came up with Camp Armadillo deserves a beer.


Or several Glenlivets!!!


----------

